# Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid..**PICS*



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

she had her colostrum the first 2 days and her poo was not runny but now we are useing milk replacer "save a Kid" brand and she has runny poo is this normal?? shes act normal running around and playing.. :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid......*

I would try mixing up the formula a bit differently to see if that helps with the runs and give her 6cc of pepto


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid......*

okay well i feed her some cows milk and will see if that changes her poos and what is scours??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid......*

Scours is another name for diarrhea. The quick change from one to the other will likely make her scour worse before she gets better...the 6cc of Pepto will help with that, but she needs to get it now as it can a few hours to work


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid......*

Ok shes only 2 or 3 pounds so do i still use 6ccs??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid......*

yup


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid......*

I gave her the 6cc of Pepto. Here is some pics of what I think her scours are.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid..**PI*

Poor little guy - yep that's scours.... Probably from going from colostrum straight to the supplement.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid..**PI*

Ok....so if she still has this poo tomarrow, do I give her more pepto?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid..**PI*

yes...you can give it every 6-8 hours as needed, it should firm up and be pasty, not runny...she won't make berry clumps until she's adjusted to the milk. Add a bit of yogurt to her bottles too, a teaspoon of any yogurt with live cultures to 4 ounces will be good...just be sure theres no fruit in it to plug the hole in the nipple.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid..**PI*

Gave her pepto yesterday and today and still runny...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid..**PI*

she is on whole milk now for how many days? how much pepto are you giving her?


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid..**PI*

her poo is fine now


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid..**PI*

Yah!!! I am glad she is doing better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid..**PI*

So glad she is back to normal..... :wink: :hi5: :hug: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Runny yellowish greenish poo in 4 day old runt kid..**PI*

If you're using replacer and they have a problem like that, I suggest cutting down the mix by like 1/4. Might be too rich for them.


----------

